# Importar PCB en Ares Proteus



## Lino (Sep 15, 2009)

Hola amigos

Existe alguna manera de concatenar dos PCB hecho en Ares sin que pierda sus propiedades?

Pues resulta que he hecho dos diseños por separados y ahora quiero unirlos y no he
podido ya que cuando lo importo se pierde el plano de masa del PCB que estoy cargando.
Habra alguna manera que se pueda guardar el diseño completo sin tener vinvulos con el NetList, o habra alguna manera de manipular el NetList dentro de Ares. Quiero decir editar un componente y escribirle una Net...

Gracias


----------



## Vick (Sep 18, 2009)

No entiendo bien lo que intentas hacer...

¿tienes dos archivos separados y quieres unirlos al hacer el pcb o como?


----------



## narcisolara_21 (Sep 18, 2009)

Lino dijo:


> Hola amigos
> 
> Existe alguna manera de concatenar dos PCB hecho en Ares sin que pierda sus propiedades?
> 
> ...



Saludos, Te dejo un Truco:
Primero que todo Tienes que exportar en "región"..
1.- Importa el región 
2.- Coloca un PAD en el Plano de masa, click derecho/Edit properties/Net/seleccionas GND o el netlist que tiene el plano, Automáticamente el PAD Pasa al plano de masa.
3.- Click en Rastnet mode (Parece una araña verde) y vincula Los PADS que están sin conexión al PAD que colocamos anteriormente (Se verán unas lineas verdes) y automáticamente pasaran al plano de masa.
4.- Borra el PAD del paso 2... Y listo!!! Ya tenemos nuestro plano de masa...

Puede ser que cuando importas el Región, el plano de masa este de color negro.. No hay problemas lo editas y le pones el color que quieras..

Saludos...


----------



## Lino (Sep 19, 2009)

Muchas gracias Narcisolara_21... Estupenda respuesta, funcionó de mil maravillas, por un momento pensé que nadie me iba a responder y estaba desesperado, nuevamente gracias, Felicitaciones!!!


----------



## nic0man (Jun 28, 2011)

Que tal a todos:

tengo el siguiente problema, necesito hacer el impreso para un trabajo que estoy haciendo con un microcontrolador GP32, el problema que tengo es que no aparece dentro de los componentes que trae el isis, he pensado homologarlo con algun pic dentro del programa existen patas que no veo en el isis y no las puedo conectar.

como creo la imagen PCB del GP32? o que puedo hacer


----------



## lubeck (Jun 28, 2011)

> como creo la imagen PCB del GP32? o que puedo hacer



Empieza por aqui...
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f13/crear-componentes-proteus-isis-ares-12308/


----------



## nic0man (Jun 28, 2011)

yo vi eso entre lo que busque el dia de ayer, pero me pregunto cuando lo exporte al ares sirve perfectamente?


----------



## Gatxan (Feb 5, 2019)

Buenas,

No sé si os habrá pasado a alguien, pero he encontrado el siguiente problema al exportar un diseño de PCB creado en Ares (Proteus 8) a PDF.

Resulta que he diseñado un PadStack para poder tener un taladro rectangular (lo mismo que un pad, pero con el agujero alargado) para poder soldar un componente con una pata larga y plana... Pues en el momento de exportar, en PDF sale todo lo que sería el orificio, relleno de cobre. En cambio, si exporto a .BMP, el orificio rectangular sale dibujado correctamente. En .EPS (postscript) también sale bien.

Hay alguna explicación para ello? He seleccionado todas las combinaciones de capas de cobre y mecánicas que lógicamente tenían que ser, pero en PDF no hay manera que se marquen estos taladros alargados.

Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 5, 2019)

A mi sucedio algo parecido con el KiCad y lo que hago es generar un postscrip y a ese luego lo convierto a pdf.


----------

